# How to get driver's license? Melbourne



## vlavinia (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have my learner's driver license for the state of Victoria. I did this when I went for my initial entry. 

I would like to know how long it will take me to get valid driver's license. I have to take lessons. Are there driving schools one can enroll in?? Is there a number of hours you have to clock with your instructor before you can take your driving test?

I have been through the VicRoads website, it is rather detailed but I find it quite confusing. There is a requirement for drivers under 21years of age to clock a certain numbers of driving hours before they have can book a test date. Is this the same for anyone over 21 years old...( I past that age even before I got my PR)

ANy recommendations for driving lesson schools or instructors in melbourne will be much appreciated. I am hoping to get my drivers license within a month by diligently attending drivings lessons.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

No, you don't need to complete the logbook if you are:

1. Aged more than 21 OR
2. Have a driving license issued by another Australian state or by an overseas government.

You seem to be from Singapore...if you have a driving license for Singapore, it can be converted to a Victorian license without the need for any driving tests at all.


----------



## vlavinia (Feb 8, 2011)

twister292 said:


> No, you don't need to complete the logbook if you are:
> 
> 1. Aged more than 21 OR
> 2. Have a driving license issued by another Australian state or by an overseas government.
> ...


HI Twister,

Thanks for your reply. It really helps that I do not have to complete 120hours of supervised driving.

I do not have a Singaporean license, that is my problem. I have driving experience but never completed my driving course in Singapore b'cos its so expensive and I was never going to afford or need a car here.

Melbourne on the other hand is completely different, the jobs that I would and have been applying to require that I have valid driver's license and so I plan to take it in Melbourne. I know that you could get an experienced driver to just teach you but I would like to get proper driving instructor to teach me how to drive. 

There are schools in Singapore that teach you driving and also independent driving instructors that you could get to teach you driving. I was hoping to get someone like that in Melbourne, reputable and reliable.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There's a fair few driving schools in Melbourne, but almost all of them will be rather expensive...if you know driving reasonably well, you won't need a lot of lessons...

RACV is probably the most reputed driving school, but it is expensive...there's a fair few others as well, so it will be better if you specify which area of Melbourne you'll live in...most schools cater to specific areas/suburbs...


----------

